# Carpuject failures (ends crunched)



## mycrofft (Dec 30, 2008)

Twice now I have had a 2 ml Luer-lock Carpuject fail as I was giving the injection. The holder was the blue one which tightens (at the point of failure) like a drill chuck. Has anyone else experienced this? Did I just give it a little too much of the old "Captain Caveman"? (Maybe the ball peen hammer was a little overkill). RSVP


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Dec 30, 2008)

I use the same one's but haven't had a failure yet. I think I may add another spare one to the drug box after reading this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 1, 2009)

*Answer found*

We are buying the less expensive caropuject holders. They'll take all the common lengths and do not have a collet clamp to crush anything. Have to teach folks to pull and twist the blue handle though.


----------

